# Alignment



## popo.the.penguin (Jul 30, 2013)

INTJ

*Lawful neutral.*

Law school must have done its work on me, LOL.

_A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs her. Order and organization are paramount to her. She may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or she may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. The common phrase for lawful neutral is "true lawful." Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot._


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

ENTJ Neutral


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

If I remember correctly, I was true chaotic neutral or something.

Oh.
Right.

Entp


----------



## Tulippa (Oct 10, 2013)

Chaotic neutral ENTP
Sah unique hahaha


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

*Your Character’s Alignment*
INFJ

Based on your answers to the quiz, your character’s most likely alignment is *Lawful Good*.


*Lawful Good*
A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to act. She combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to fight relentlessly. She tells the truth, keeps her word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion.


----------



## katoelizabeth (Apr 22, 2011)

ISTP Neutral Evil, but I border on Chaotic Evil.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Chaotic Neutral/Good. ENTP!


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I am ENTJ and definitely align Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

INTP True Neutral


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

ISTP True Neutral


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Chaotic Good, which sounds about right.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

ENTP - True Neutral with Chaotic tendencies.


----------



## Anomandaris (Jun 15, 2013)

INTP - Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Gingersassin (Oct 12, 2013)

INTP chaotic neutral


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

No matter how many times I take it I always get true neutral.


----------



## Quinault NDN (Jan 22, 2011)

ENTP Neutral Good


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

INFJ 

*True Neutral 

*


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

*INTJ-NG/L *(Neutral Good w/Lawful Tendencies)

Lawful Good is Lawful GREAT!


----------



## MikaelOrihara (Oct 17, 2013)

INTJ

Chaotic Good.


Cool little quiz B)


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

MikaelOrihara said:


> INTJ
> 
> Chaotic Good.


Interesting that a J-6 would be Chaotic. Unexpected this is. Fascinating. *raises eyebrow*


----------



## aerlinniel (Jul 20, 2010)

INTJ, Chaotic Neutral. Must say that I'm quite happy with the alignment.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

INTJ, true neutral.

It's not so much that I'm neutral, I'm just all over the map with my ideas of right and wrong.


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance (Nov 2, 2013)

ENTP - Neutral


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ENTP - 

*Your Character’s Alignment*
Based on your answers to the quiz, your character’s most likely alignment is *Neutral*.
*Neutral*
A neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. She doesn’t feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most neutrality is a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil. After all, she would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, she’s not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. The common phrase for neutral is "true neutral." Neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

Chaotic good.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Am I the only INTJ here who's both Good _*and*_ Lawful? That's like a double-dose of dorkness.
:tongue:
*Dale Cooper* is certainly no dork, though, and he personifies the Lawful Good INTJ vibe (Kyle MacLachlan rocks). I'm Neutral Good w/Lawful tendencies which is sort of even dorkier than straight-up Lawful Good because it means I seek to do Good for Goodness' sake.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm an ISTP Chaotic Evil. 

Believe me, I didn't think I was that evil at first. But after taking the test half a dozen times over a longer period I have kind of accepted it. I like chaos.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

INFP chaotic neutral.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

GoosePeelings said:


> I like chaos.


Chaos can be a force for destruction or liberation depending on form and context. Some might say that what we call "chaos" is really the building blocks of what we generally think of as "order" - or rather, "order in a pre-organized state." Then there's the whole "dark materials" thing (as per 'Paradise Lost' and 'His Dark Materials'). Cross-reference that concept with new theories on dark matter and dark energy and it opens up a whole new philosophical can of worms.

Then there's the Masonic slogan "Ordo ab Chao" ("order from chaos"). In the original sense of the word, "chaos" meant "void" which technically implies the opposite of the modern understanding of the word "chaos" which most definitely implies "something."


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Judson Joist said:


> Chaos can be a force for destruction or liberation depending on form and context. Some might say that what we call "chaos" is really the building blocks of what we generally think of as "order" - or rather, "order in a pre-organized state." Then there's the whole "dark materials" thing (as per 'Paradise Lost' and 'His Dark Materials'). Cross-reference that concept with new theories on dark matter and dark energy and it opens up a whole new philosophical can of worms.
> 
> Then there's the Masonic slogan "Ordo ab Chao" ("order from chaos"). In the original sense of the word, "chaos" meant "void" which technically implies the opposite of the modern understanding of the word "chaos" which most definitely implies "something."


You really know these things.
Chaos is everything that cannot be considered as lawful or orderly. It's opportunities and chances. Order is meant to maintain things the way they were, while chaos is there to change and destroy. Chaos is like a fire. Forest fires destroy forest to give space and nutrients.

To cite Assassin's Creed, the assassins are the chaos. And the templars are law and order. Assassins kill for freedom and their own justice. But are assassins considered evil? No.


----------



## blackguard (Mar 16, 2012)

INTJ. Neutral.


----------



## JPX (Aug 10, 2012)

How can someone be different moralitys of neutral. I understand lawful neutral and chaotic neutral but neutral-good and neutral-bad dont make sense to me as they are contradictory of each other. One cannot be both neutral and evil as neutral is between evil and good is it not?


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

JPX said:


> How can someone be different moralitys of neutral. I understand lawful neutral and chaotic neutral but neutral-good and neutral-bad dont make sense to me as they are contradictory of each other. One cannot be both neutral and evil as neutral is between evil and good is it not?


It just means they're neither chaotic nor lawful. They are somewhat predictable but do what they think is right.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Jax said:


> ENTP- Chaotic Neuteral. I think this is nearly a constant for ENTPs, perhaps NTPs in general.


neuteral? Did they remove your sexual organs or somethin? :laughing:

Chaotic good. Surprise surprise.


----------



## TGW (May 4, 2012)

ENTP, Chaotic Neutral. There seems to be a bit of a pattern here.


----------



## Yorisen (Nov 15, 2013)

INTP. Neutral Good, trending Chaotic Good.


----------

